# Just like to say Hi



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Hello my name is Paul.

A little bit about myself....I have been training for a while now but not seriously like most of you, just finding my way around the gym.

However....just over the last year I have paid special attention to my diet after reading many posts, I now weigh my foods and know what calories I am consuming and I hit 15.5%bf this morning and I use to be 25%, this has made my day  .

I would like to move a little more body fat and then try and put on some muscle..

I currently do;

4x days per week am cardio

4x days per week freeweights

Anyway, great forum/advice and I'm sure I will be happy here.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Welcome dude, u will get loads of help here.

Dino


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Paul

good to see you have achieved so much 

Nick


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Hiya mate


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome mate. You'll get all the honest help you'll need here.


----------



## Gregery (May 12, 2006)

hiya m8 this is a cool site


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

big up big up


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo mate congrats on 10% bodyfat loss! Must be pulling all the birds  .


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Cheers for the welcome everyone.

lol at splinter :lol:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hi paul

well done on dropping that 10% mate.. it takes alot of effort... and even then no doubt your still not satisfied!!

the more questions you ask the more you will learn and progress mate!

good luck!!


----------

